

Ask HN: Open Source projects to join?  - chimmychonga

Hey guys, I&#x27;m currently studying CS and I am Sophomore. I would consider my self an &quot;ok&quot; programmer, I&#x27;m not by any means amazing but with that being said I&#x27;m not horrible either. Is there any projects open source or other wise that you might need some help on so that I can get some real world experience and something to list on my resume as well?
======
phantom_oracle
Would you like to join my FOSS team?

I've managed to help someone else here looking to contribute to FOSS stuff.

We basically build our own OSS stuff (currently working on a blog project).

~~~
chimmychonga
yeah man, i'd be down for anything honestly. can you email me at
sstucky3@gmail.com

------
chimmychonga
also I'm sure it would be important to note that I am familiar with Java,
Python, C++, and am learning Perl this semester. I typically pick things up
pretty fast so learning a new language (unless its just a strange one)
wouldn't be that difficult for me.

~~~
vinchuco
Hello, I suggest you change this post's title to "Ask HN: Open Source Projects
to Join?" . You'll get more responses from the HN Community and people may
browse questions like yours more easily using the search function.

~~~
chimmychonga
thank you, this is like the second thing I've ever posted on here.

